

Show HN: Open inbox – publicly sharing my inbox state - benjaminbenben
http://benjaminbenben.com/2014/07/09/emails/

======
chrisBob
I wonder if I can get my boss to do something similar. With you, for example,
I can see that I should email you on Tuesday not Friday if I have a choice.

